# VAD Mobile - 3 Diagnostic Packages Now Available!



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to stop by our booths at Waterfest and Waterwagens over the last two weekends for a first-hand interactive demonstration of the powerful new VAD Mobile diagnostics software. We have received great feedback from those of you who have been using your newly acquired tools over the past few weeks, and are pleased with your positive responsive.
If you’ve ever needed to reset a service light, investigate a check engine light, diagnose an intermittent problem, or just wanted to become more intimate with the inner workings of your car; the comprehensive VAD Mobile VW/Audi specific diagnostics software package is for you!
Because VAD Mobile is designed to operate on the compact Palm PDA platform, it is a very “handy” and portable device, and is an economical investment towards the peace of mind that comes from having a scan tool in your glove box. We offer three unique packages to help you get started using VAD Mobile today:

1) I already have / will purchase my own current model* PDA = VAD Mobile Lite (UA) 








This is the most tech savvy VAD Mobile bundle which allows you to take advantage of features such as color screen output, the self-charging cable (charges your PDA when connected to the vehicle), SD card expansion, Bluetooth capability, etc. 
VAD Mobile Lite (UA) costs $269.00 and includes:
1 CD-ROM containing the VAD-Mobile software, up-to-date vehicle database, PDF user’s manual
1 single user license for VAD-Mobile
1 PDA* to OBD-II cable with integrated self charging circuit 








*The unified charging cable is compatible with the following PDA’s:

- Palm Tungsten E2, TX, T5
- Palm Treo 650, 680, 700P, 755P
- Palm Lifedrive, Palm Zire 73

2) I already have / will purchase an older model* PDA = VAD Mobile Lite 








This is a popular bundle that allows you to use your existing PDA (must operate on Palm O/S v. 3.0 - complete list of compatible PDA’s available) to operate the VAD Mobile software via serial cable. A variety of PDA to Serial cables are available for purchase from VAD and are priced from $20 to 35 each.








VAD Mobile Lite costs $269.00 and includes:
1 CD-ROM containing the VAD-Mobile software, up-to-date vehicle database, PDF user’s manual
1 single user license for VAD-Mobile
1 Serial to OBD-II cable (cable is NOT self charging)
3) I don’t have a PDA and just want a scan tool = VAD Mobile Lite / Palm III Bundle








This is the perfect pre-bundled kit that includes everything you need to start using VAD Mobile in one convenient package. The Palm III runs on two standard AAA batteries and has a flip down screen protector that makes this admirable PDA perfect for storing in the glovebox.








VAD Mobile Lite / Palm III Bundle costs $299.00 and includes:
1 CD-ROM containing the VAD-Mobile software, up-to-date vehicle database, PDF user’s manual
1 single user license for VAD-Mobile
1 Serial to OBD-II cable (cable is NOT self charging)
1 Palm III PDA (including Palm Desktop software and serial cable)
Looking to perform diagnostics on your pre-1996 VW or Audi with only an OBD-I connector? VAD also sells a 2X2 adapter that will function with any of these software and cable bundles for an additional $39.00.








Please visit our website (www.vadmobile.com) for more information. Online ordering is now available via PayPal. For other methods of payment, feel free to give us a call at 604-598-8520 or send us an email for personal service.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

what functions does this unit have---code reading,waveforms,etc??????would like more information on its operations


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (deeeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deeeGLI* »_would like more information on its operations

If there is any information you cannot find on the website, http://www.vadmobile.com, please e-mail me directly. I would be happy to provide additional screenshots or other info in that manner.
New information is being posted on the website weekly.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (deeeGLI)*

interesting.... palm os support only?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_interesting.... palm os support only? 

You can view a list of compatible PDA's here:
http://www.vadmobile.com/PDA_Compatibility.htm
They all operate on Palm OS.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They all operate on Palm OS.









i've got an treo 700w (windows mobile 5.0) that i'm about to upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile - 3 Diagnostic Packages Now Available! ([email protected])*

I still have a few of the Palm III packages left......
Full VW/Audi diagnostics for under $300.00...there is no better offer out there.








We accept PayPal via http://www.vadmobile.com, or Visa or MC at the number below.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Importing VAD data logs from Memo Pad to PC or Mac*

Many of you have asked me to give a simple "how to" on this process. Here are my instructions:
PDA to PC in a read-friendly format
1. Log data from a selected measuring block. As the data is being logged, it automatically saved to the Memo Pad on the PDA.
2. Perform a Hot Sync from the PDA to your PC. All contents of the memo Pad will be transferred. Individual logs will show as line listings on the Palm Desktop.
3. Click on the individual logs to view them. 
4. Copy the existing information into notepad, and save as a text (.txt) file.
5. Open MS Excel, and then open the text file.
6. When asked what the type of data is, choose “delimited”. Then click Next.
7. Under the “delimiters” heading, select “Semi-Colon” and deselect “Tab”. Then click Next, then Finish to complete the process.
8. Adjust the width of the columns to fit the contents, then save as an excel file.
You should now have an easy to read document, around 20-30 KB in size.


----------

